# Höllenberg Trail-Trophy 08.07.2023



## HTT-Spirkelbach (29. November 2020)

save the date  -  Höllenberg Trail-Tophy 2021 - die knackigste Kurzstrecke der Pfalz

der neue Teaser ist online:


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (18. März 2021)

ACHTUNG - newsflash !






Perfekt für alle Genussbiker*innen führt die Strecke auf den feinsten Bundsandstein-Trails zunächst in Richtung Hauenstein und nach ca. 24 km und 550 Höhenmetern zurück nach Spirkelbach. Dann habt ihr die Wahl, nach dem offiziellen Rennstart noch die klassische HTT-Strecke anzuhängen – entweder nur die erste Schleife um den Rauhberg oder die gesamte Runde. So sind 24 km (550 Hm), 37 km (1100 Hm) oder 45 km (1400 Hm) HTT-Erlebnis möglich – entspannt ohne Zeitnahme. Und: E-Biker*innen sind willkommen!

www.htt-spirkelbach.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (18. März 2021)

die Langstrecke:


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (18. März 2021)

DAS RENNEN


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (2. April 2021)

aus den race-result Kommentaren:


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (2. April 2021)




----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (8. Mai 2021)




----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (15. Mai 2021)

Achtung: die Anmeldung öffnet am 01.06.2021  !!!

den direkten link und alle weiteren Informationen findet ihr unter www.htt-spirkelbach.de


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (23. Dezember 2021)

ein kleiner Highlight-Clip von diesem Jahr:





… nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen  …   save the date: 09.07.2022   HTT 2022


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (13. März 2022)

newsflash:

am 01.04.2022 öffnet die Anmeldung 😈🔥😈🔥😈


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (24. März 2022)

newsflash:

dieses Jahr wird die HTT zum Festival 🤘😈🤘


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (29. März 2022)

newsflash:

ENDLICH !!
Das heißbegehrte Original HTT-Trikot von Bioracer ist zurück!
Einfach über das Kommentarfeld bei der Anmeldung, über unsere social-media-Kanäle oder per mail bestellen!
Preis: 45,00 EUR
Fällt rel. eng aus (wer es eng mag: wie gehabt, sonst eher „L“ anstatt „M“ wählen)
Wichtig: bis 20.04. bestellen - dann sollte es bis zur HTT klappen.
Wenn Ihr dann noch bei der Bestellung Eure Startnummer angebt, liegt das gute Stück in der Startertüte 😈😈😈


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (25. April 2022)

SPOILER !!!

Dieses Jahr gibt es eine extra Bergwertung bei der HTT  -  wer hat die dicksten Beine ???
😈😈😈


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (8. Juni 2022)

noch etwas mehr als vier Wochen -  der Countdown läuft….

Gute Nachrichten für alle die am „Friedrich“ gek…. haben: wir haben die MTB-Race Strecke am Ende etwas entschärft:





Anstatt der Mörder-Rampe gibt’s einen langezogenen Ziehweg-Anstieg und zur Belohnung einen schönen Zick-Zack Trail mehr bergab 😈🔥😈
Klar die Höhenmeter bleiben gleich 😈🤪😈

am besten gleich anmelden:








						11. Höllenberg Trail-Trophy, 09.07.2022 : : my.race|result
					

11. Höllenberg Trail-Trophy, 09.07.2022, Spirkelbach




					my.raceresult.com


----------



## Saci (16. Juni 2022)

Gibts iwo die Strecken (Marathon und XC) als GPX download.. würd sie mir gerne vorher ma anschaun... bzw. die Marathonstrecke iwann ma so fahren da für die XC Strecke angemeldet.


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (18. Juni 2022)

Du hast Post 😈🔥😈


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (26. Juni 2022)

newsflash - die Trikots sind da   

… und es gibt auch noch welche an der „Abendkasse“  😈😈😈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TrailBlazer1974 (26. Juni 2022)

Saci schrieb:


> Gibts iwo die Strecken (Marathon und XC) als GPX download.. würd sie mir gerne vorher ma anschaun... bzw. die Marathonstrecke iwann ma so fahren da für die XC Strecke angemeldet.


Hi, ich würde mich über die GPX Datei auch freuen, bin dieses Wochenende zur Rennvorbereitung wieder in der Pfalz


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (27. Juni 2022)

TrailBlazer1974 schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde mich über die GPX Datei auch freuen, bin dieses Wochenende zur Rennvorbereitung wieder in der Pfalz


Du hast Post 😈😈😈


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (30. Juni 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

es gibt hier einen thread: über sinkende Marathon-Zahlen…

geht uns auch so…

wenn wir uns aber die meisten Gründe, die in o.g. Beitrag (oft spekulativ, aber meist nachvollziehbar) genannt wurden angucken, möchten wir folgendes nicht unerwähnt lassen:


Startgebühr 25,-
Singletrail-Anteil über 40% lt. Komoot  - gefühlt ist es deutlich mehr
Spitzkehren, S2-3 Passagen, Flowtrails nach bester Pfälzer Manier
25km 800 hm als Rennen - genau richtig, wenn man einmal im Jahr sehen will, ob man auch “flott” kann
Startgruppen-Einteilung  - die Schnellen kommen nach vorne, Zeitmessung ab Startlinie
Extra Bergwertung
es wird eine Art  “8” gefahren - man kommt nach ca. 2/3 nochmal durch das Stadion und wird (bis zum letzten Platz) von den Zuschauern und Stadionsprecher angefeuert
Kombination mit Trail-Lauf möglich
attraktive Preise
Kinderrennen
45km - ohne Zeitnahme auf feinsten Pfälzer Trails mit Einkehrschwung auf einer der beliebtesten Pfälzer Hütten (Dicke Eiche Hauenstein)
After-Race Party mit Live-Musik und sehr guter Verpflegung
Camping-Möglichkeit auf dem Gelände
…

also,  nicht lange rummachen - anmelden 😈🔥🤘🔥😈









						11. Höllenberg Trail-Trophy, 09.07.2022 : : my.race|result
					

11. Höllenberg Trail-Trophy, 09.07.2022, Spirkelbach




					my.raceresult.com


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (7. Juli 2022)

11. Höllenberg Trail-Trophy, 09.07.2022 : : my.race|result
					

11. Höllenberg Trail-Trophy, 09.07.2022, Spirkelbach




					my.raceresult.com


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (19. November 2022)

wir hoffen die Planungen für die kommende Saison sind bei Euch noch nicht abgeschlossen 😈
und wenn die HTT  noch nicht dabei war:  ->  heist’s umplanen 😈😈😈


HTT Spirkelbach  -  Quäl’ Dich Du Sau zertifiziert!


----------



## Ede55- (18. Dezember 2022)

GPX Datei wäre mega zum vorherigen abfahren


----------



## HTT-Spirkelbach (23. Dezember 2022)

GPX Datei wäre mega zum vorherigen abfahren 

Du hast Post 😈


----------

